# Quiet grinder suggestions



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

I've finally got sick of the chainsaw noise which my Sette makes (and I'm sure the neighbours are too) and I need a quieter grinder!

I only make espresso-based drinks (unless I'm taking my aeropress on holiday) and almost always use the same beans (Craft House Coffee Industrial) so I won't be regularly changing the grind settings.

Coffee machine is a Lelit Elizabeth and budget is flexible.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Niche


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

My compak E5 was soo loud at 5.30 AM Niche is really quiet.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't like the 'style' of the niche at all - totally appreciate that looks should not be top of my priority list, but I really hate it! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Solo! Just got mine - first impressions are positive. Wait a while and the forum will be flooded with comments and opinions!


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

FV75 said:


> I don't like the 'style' of the niche at all - totally appreciate that looks should not be top of my priority list, but I really hate it! Any other suggestions?


Totally with you ion this, btw.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Mignon Specialita, If you can track down one of the wood models they are even quieter than the metal ones.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

If size and budget are not a problem, you could try a big conical, it blew my mind how silent the Ceado E92 was... Otherwise I have found the E37S surprisingly quiet for a flat-burr grinder.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

EG-1 or a high quality hand grinder.

I have the Kinu M47 Classic and l grind 18g in 35 seconds with ease.


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

You should defo look into the Mignon series of grinders. Nice compact form factor with great performance for espresso and up there with the quietest grinders.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Shorticus said:


> Solo! Just got mine - first impressions are positive. Wait a while and the forum will be flooded with comments and opinions!


 If I'm looking at the right Solo I have similar feelings to the Niche - a bit too much of a design statement for me. Will be interested to read the reviews though.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

GSaleh said:


> You should defo look into the Mignon series of grinders. Nice compact form factor with great performance for espresso and up there with the quietest grinders.


 Good to know they have so many fans - the Mignon Specialita was the grinder I already had in mind, but I was curious about other recommendations too.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

tompoland said:


> EG-1 or a high quality hand grinder.
> 
> I have the Kinu M47 Classic and l grind 18g in 35 seconds with ease.


 Now THAT is a design statement I could cope with - sadly, 3k might be a bit above the budget (and it doesn't seem to be possible to actually buy one).


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Mignon Specialita, If you can track down one of the wood models they are even quieter than the metal ones.


 Definitely top of the list so far - didn't know they came in a wood finish.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

adamk said:


> If size and budget are not a problem, you could try a big conical, it blew my mind how silent the Ceado E92 was... Otherwise I have found the E37S surprisingly quiet for a flat-burr grinder.


 E92 doesn't seem to be available anywhere...E37S is now a contender, though, thanks.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

adamk said:


> If size and budget are not a problem, you could try a big conical, it blew my mind how silent the Ceado E92 was... Otherwise I have found the E37S surprisingly quiet for a flat-burr grinder.


True with the big conicals, my Compak K10 is pretty quiet.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

adamk said:


> If size and budget are not a problem, you could try a big conical, it blew my mind how silent the Ceado E92 was... Otherwise I have found the E37S surprisingly quiet for a flat-burr grinder.


 Agreed, whisper quiet - it's only spinning at 240rpm.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

lake_m said:


> Agreed, whisper quiet - it's only spinning at 240rpm.


That's why I like conicals.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Mignon XL is very quiet. They built it with the intention of making it quieter than previous models plus nice big 65mm burrs. If you can wait until May I will have a chrome model that will be fully seasoned


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Dallah said:


> The Mignon XL is very quiet. They built it with the intention of making it quieter than previous models plus nice big 65mm burrs. If you can wait until May I will have a chrome model that will be fully seasoned


 Getting a Niche?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

GSaleh said:


> Getting a Niche?


 @GSalehNope. Going for end game grinder. An Option O Lagom P-64. That will see me for the rest of my coffee life as there is no chance of me dropping £3.5k on a Weber Workshop EG-1. Although if I win the lottery it's an EG-1 and Slayer for the win.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @GSalehNope. Going for end game grinder. An Option O Lagom P-64. That will see me for the rest of my coffee life as there is no chance of me dropping £3.5k on a Weber Workshop EG-1. Although if I win the lottery it's an EG-1 and Slayer for the win.


Are you sure that it will be for the rest of your coffee life?  I sometimes ask myself this question, what now? It's sad for me to think that there won't be a new grinder, a new machine to upgrade..... On the other hand I know this must stop at some point but....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's how I sold it to my missus. No more upgraditis at least on the grinder front. We shall see but unless someone comes up with some new tech, I'm happy that this is where the grinder rabbit hole ends for me.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

FV75 said:


> Now THAT is a design statement I could cope with - sadly, 3k might be a bit above the budget (and it doesn't seem to be possible to actually buy one).


 Yes the EG-1 ain't cheap. Regarding availability, about 10 days ago l put myself on the wait list and was advised that l could order just 2 days later with shipping ETA mid April. So I guess that right now the wait list is not too long.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Dallah said:


> I'm happy that this is where the grinder rabbit hole ends for me.


 ...and the line in the sand has been drawn....well done with your final outcome/choice.....long may it serve you...happy grinding :classic_smile:


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

FV75 said:


> Good to know they have so many fans - the Mignon Specialita was the grinder I already had in mind, but I was curious about other recommendations too.


 I really like my specialita, I find its sound in operation quite pleasing. Grind / dose consistency is good as long as you run it with a decently loaded hopper. I'd put it in the set and forget category and think I get the best out of it by running beans through in lots of 500g (not all in the hopper at once).

There is a fair amount of retention/exchange so it takes a while for changes in grind size to bed down - call it a 5-7g purge needed and I'd evaluate at least 2 shots before considering a change in grind. Put short, if you want to chop and change beans you have to be happy with the associated waste. If you tend to stick to one bean for a while then you're golden.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @GSalehNope. Going for end game grinder. An Option O Lagom P-64. That will see me for the rest of my coffee life as there is no chance of me dropping £3.5k on a Weber Workshop EG-1. Although if I win the lottery it's an EG-1 and Slayer for the win.


 The end game isn't coffee, it's drinking the purest water on Earth at the summit of Everest.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I've said this many a time, yes the Niche is ugly but wow you cannot beat for price what it actually does for Coffee and Brewed coffee. My choice today would still be Niche. When my next grinder comes it's a big flat .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dallah said:


> It's how I sold it to my missus. No more upgraditis at least on the grinder front. We shall see but unless someone comes up with some new tech, I'm happy that this is where the grinder rabbit hole ends for me.


 Can you take a photo of her face when the next upgrade hits please


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you take a photo of her face when the next upgrade hits please


My better half already lost the count of my grinders a long ago....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> > Can you take a photo of her face when the next upgrade hits please
> ...


 I came to peace with my coffee stuff a little while ago. Now guitars 🎸, there is another thing


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> I came to peace with my coffee stuff a little while ago. Now guitars 🎸, there is another thing


 I told my wife I want to get a bass again, she looked like she wanted to break the headstock off my guitar and impale me with it.

I just want to rock out.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I came to peace with my coffee stuff a little while ago. Now guitars 🎸, there is another thing


 Amen to that! (and vintage amps!)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

tompoland said:


> Yes the EG-1 ain't cheap. Regarding availability, about 10 days ago l put myself on the wait list and was advised that l could order just 2 days later with shipping ETA mid April. So I guess that right now the wait list is not too long.


 EG1 Onyx $4100 😱 My suitcases would be waiting for me on the doorstep.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

lake_m said:


> EG1 Onyx $4100 😱 My suitcases would be waiting for me on the doorstep.


 @lake_m @Mrboots2u Exactly. I'd be leaving the house with my clothes, guitars, coffee gear and dog. In fact that seems like what happened first time I was married. I think the seventh guitar was what pushed the former spouse over the edge.



Mrboots2u said:


> Can you take a photo of her face when the next upgrade hits please


 @Mrboots2unext upgrade would be to the machine. Hopefully once lockdown ends and family & friends start coming round for endless milky coffee, I will be able to convince her that I need something with more steaming power. Sure with the right workflow and settings the MaraX should be able to cope but do I want it to?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

tompoland said:


> Yes the EG-1 ain't cheap. Regarding availability, about 10 days ago l put myself on the wait list and was advised that l could order just 2 days later with shipping ETA mid April. So I guess that right now the wait list is not too long.


 @tompoland Did you go for the Onyx version? That is definitely an end game grinder unless some new way to grind beans is invented. Can't wait until lockdown is over, it would be great to have a forum day some place and trying out all these great grinders head to head. Sure Hoffman has YouTube reviews plus a video with all the current endgame home grinders, but it would be fantastic to get as many as we could in the flesh, as it were.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> Amen to that! (and vintage amps!)


 6 month old baby's and vintage Amos dont mix though ... needs to have headphones


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @tompoland Did you go for the Onyx version? That is definitely an end game grinder unless some new way to grind beans is invented. Can't wait until lockdown is over, it would be great to have a forum day some place and trying out all these great grinders head to head. Sure Hoffman has YouTube reviews plus a video with all the current endgame home grinders, but it would be fantastic to get as many as we could in the flesh, as it were.


 No just the standard. Reason is that l preferred the colour. My home set up is definitely part fashion show.


----------

